
Ghana to Pay Google Close to Half Million Dollars Yearly for Using Google Maps - eulid55
https://www.ghanastar.com/news/ghana-to-pay-google-close-to-half-million-dollars-yearly-for-use-of-google-maps-in-nations-digital-property-addressing-system/
======
downrightmike
Chump change to google.

